# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  MERAH PUTIH ADALAH INDONESIA by Wiguna Tjandra Bali

## KC-Bersama

 RED & WHITE IS INDONESIA 

Sahabat KOIS,

Perkembangan KOI produksi Indonesia semakin tahun semakin baik , Salah seorang Breeder yang sangat serius mengembangkan koi di Indonesia adalah WIGUNA TJANDRA BALI

Farm Wiguna Tjandra Bali memiliki banyak indukan baik itu dari Momotaro Sakai maupun Hoshikin dan berbagai farm terkenal lainnya , indukan2 yg beliau pakai biasanya berukuran 80 cm ke atas 

Demikian fasilitas Farm Wiguna Tjandra Bali



Koi Koi Hasil Wiguna Tjandra Bali telah banyak mengukir prestasi antara lain 
a.	KOHAKU yang berhasil Meraih RGC pada show MERAH PUTIH KOI SHOW pada tahun 2016
b.	KOHAKU yg sama meraih GRAND CHAMPION di 1st Lokal Koi Show 2016
c.	KOHAKU lainnya meraih GRAND CHAMPION pada 2nd Lokal Koi Show pada tahun 2017






Foto ikan KC  RED & WHITE IS INDONESIA   sbb : 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Video Ikan : 




22 Kohaku ini adalah anakan terbaik dari WIGUNA TJANDRA BALI ,hasil breeding akhir Oktober 2017.


Aturan Lelang :

Open Bid adalah Rp 2.500.000 per ekor ikan

Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 3 April 2018 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's.

Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 99=2500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 2.500.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : [email protected] atau di konfirmasi melalui admin kois di thread ini

TOTAL HADIAH adalah 20 % dari Hasil Penjualan

PENJURIAN dibagi 2 tahap yaitu

1.	PENJURIAN dengan UPDATE di forum KOI-S selambat lambatnya update dengan foto dengan kepala menghadap kebawah dan video durasi minimal 10 detik

UPDATE paling lambat adalah 10 Desember 2018 pk 23.59 lewat daripada itu maka tidak akan ikut penjurian tahap 1

Hadiah bagi penjurian UPDATE adalah sbb :

GC  3 % dari hasil penjualan
RGC  2 % dari hasil penjualan

2.	PENJURIAN dengan ikan dibawa ke lokasi yaitu pada saat KOI-S FESTIVAL April atau Mei 2019 . ( waktu dan tempat akan ditentukan kemudian )

Hadiah bagi penjurian LANGSUNG adalah sbb :
GC  8 % dari hasil penjualan 
RGC  5 % dari hasil penjualan
Juara hiburan  2 % dari hasil penjurian

Juri  adalah  Mr Wiguna Tjandra dengan 3 juri KOIS  

BobotPenjurian :Overall Beauty and growth.

LokasiPenjurian :KOIS FESTIVAL 2019 dan ikan dibawa ke lokasi untuk tujuan penjurian yang baik dan adil.

PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Pengiriman ikan dapat menunjuk agen travel atau angkutan yang dipercaya, danbiaya kirim serta packing adalah dari peserta keeping contest ini.

DONASI :
10 % hasil penjualan akan diserahkanke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

LAIN  LAIN :

Jika ada ikan ikan yang tidak terjual maka akan di keeping oleh penyelenggara dan akan diikutkan di dalam penjurian . TOTAL HADIAH akan ditambahkan dari ikan ikan yang tidak terjual sejumlah 20 % dari OPEN BID yaitu Rp 500.000.

Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.


LETS START !! LOVE INDONESIA KOI !!

RED & WHITE is INDONESIA

----------


## GRiffiN

#bid 4=2500

----------


## DDavin

#Bid 03 = 3000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #Bid 03 = 3000


salah ni om formatnya

----------


## MR. RADITYA

#bid 4=3000

----------


## 1w4k

#bid 3=3000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 4=3100

----------


## 1w4k

#bid 3=3100

----------


## yudhistira

#bid 12=2500
#bid 22=2500

----------


## 1w4k

#bid 4=2800

----------


## 1w4k

#Bid 4=3200

----------


## ipaul888

Video ny mana om?

----------


## Greggy

#bid 19 =2500

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 15=2500
#bid 21=2500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Video ny mana om?


sementara liat di FB page nya kois ya om

----------


## Ady

#bid 4=3500

----------


## dbwidjaja

#bid 4=5000

----------


## Daddy Luluh

#bid 8= 2500

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 18= 2500
#bid 20= 2500

----------


## Jojoman

#bid 22=2600

----------


## mario

#bid 17=3000

----------


## yudhistira

#bid 22=2800
#bid 4=5100

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

#bid 14=2500

----------


## hero

#bid 4=5200

----------


## Amank

#bid 19=3500
#bid 4=7000
😴😴😴😴

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Waduh 19 udah di bid bos greggy

----------


## hero

#bid 14=2600

----------


## demmy

#bid 21=2600
#bid 9=2500

----------


## Greggy

#Bid 02 = 2500

----------


## Greggy

#bid 2=2500

----------


## pieth

> #bid 2=2500


Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


huaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Yukkk ditontonnnnnn

----------


## Dony Lesmana

VIDEO IKAN

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fFl...KcM0ikkWpQID0d

----------


## koi colony

#bid 12=2600

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om, numpang tanya, video no. 19 engga ada ya ?

----------


## Mevius

#bid 9=2600
#bid 22=2900

----------


## koipemula

Om panitia, ini ikan DOB kapan ya?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om panitia, ini ikan DOB kapan ya?


Breeding akhir oktober 2017..

----------


## pieth

Female parent pond



Male parent pond



Tempat pembesaran burayak / mud pond

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Female parent pond
> 
> 
> 
> Male parent pond
> 
> 
> 
> Tempat pembesaran burayak / mud pond


Koko pieth kesana ya ikutan breeding ??? Luar biasaaaa

----------


## pieth

> Koko pieth kesana ya ikutan breeding ??? Luar biasaaaa


Ga liat itu male nya yg baju merah? Kepingin ikutan lagi...

----------


## Mevius

#bid 3=3200

----------


## Mevius

Om Admin kalau bisa bid #9 saya bisa tolong di cancel?
Thanks

----------


## asnanto

> Om Admin kalau bisa bid #9 saya bisa tolong di cancel?
> Thanks


Sory om.....just info, setahu saya yg sudah dibid ga bisa dicancel lagi....tapi biarlah admin yg menentukan.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Tenang Om Mevius, sepertinya bakal ke tumpuk bid nantinya.

----------


## Mevius

> Sory om.....just info, setahu saya yg sudah dibid ga bisa dicancel lagi....tapi biarlah admin yg menentukan.


Siap Om. 




> Tenang Om Mevius, sepertinya bakal ke tumpuk bid nantinya.


Iya Om. Mudah2an.  :Biggrin:

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

#bid 18=2600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 18=2600


Ahaiiiiiiiii... koko paling hits 1 serang hadirrrrr....

----------


## Aan Lupus

#Bid 4 = 3500

----------


## Aan Lupus

#Bid 4 = 3500

----------


## Darr

#bid 13=2500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #Bid 4 = 3500


jangan pake huruf besar om .. bidnya ga masuk

----------


## Dony Lesmana

KABAR GEMBIRA

KOKUSAI KOI FOOD mensupport event MERAH PUTIH ADALAH INDONESIA !!!

Setiap peserta pemenang lelang akan mendapatkan 4 KG PAKAN KOKUSAI KOI FOOD HIGHT GROWTH WHEAT GERM !!!  

Setiap ikan dapat @ 4KG PAKAN KOKUSAI seharga Rp 500.000 !!!





TERIMA KASIH KOKUSAI !!! 

Ayo tunggu apalagi , dapat ikan dapat KOKUSAI KOI FOOD !!!

----------


## Aan Lupus

Sorry om...baru pertama kali...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sorry om...baru pertama kali...����


Ayukkk om sikattt ommm hahahaha.. welcome om aan

----------


## Seblu yoyo

#bid 12=2700

----------


## GRiffiN

> jangan pake huruf besar om .. bidnya ga masuk


Harusnya masuk, tapi bid ini gak masuk karena Under Bid, ikan no 4 sudah di angka 7000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Harusnya masuk, tapi bid ini gak masuk karena Under Bid, ikan no 4 sudah di angka 7000


Koko fungggg ... ai misss yuuuu... aku padamu kohhh

----------


## melange

#Bid 1=2500

----------


## Teguh Halim

#bid 6=2500

----------


## yudhistira

#bid 12=2800
#bid 22=3000

----------


## absolion

#bid 21=2700

----------


## roneeferdian

#bid 2=2600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Terima kasih kepada PAGUYUBAN KOI yang telah beramai ramai silahturahmi ke rumah saya di alam sutera mengunjungi kolam sederhana dan liat ikan2 KOHAKU MERAH PUTIH INDONESIA..

Inilah tujuan sebenarnya dari event2 yang diadakan kois yaitu mempererat hubungan sesama penghobi koi , semoga penghobi koi makin banyak dan makin erat tali silahturahminya .. AMINNN

sekilas gambar2 yg terjadi

----------


## Dony Lesmana

TERIMA KASIH KEPADA KOKUSAI KOI FOOD for SUPPORTING THIS EVENT !!!!

----------


## koipemula

Sukses acaranya om doni.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sukses acaranya om doni.


makasih om Ari.... hayukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## Greggy

#bid 12=2700

----------


## Greggy

#bid 02=2700

----------


## Greggy

#bid 2=2700

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 21=3000

----------


## david_pupu

ikan no 19 videonya masih private om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ikan no 19 videonya masih private om

----------


## Saifudin R

#bid 13=2700

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 3 April 2018 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's.

Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.

Ayukkk malam ini berakhir... semangat semua

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 18=2700
#bid 20=2600

----------


## DDavin

#bid 3=3300

----------


## Seblu yoyo

#bid 12=3000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Kira2 45 mnt lagi berakhir

----------


## vienzha

.............

----------


## vienzha

#bid 18=2800

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 3=3300
#bid 22=3100

----------


## demmy

..........

----------


## demmy

#bid 15=2600

----------


## demmy

#bid 15 = 2600

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 15=2600


waaaaaaaaaa :Bump2:  :Bump2:  :Bump2:  :Bump2:  :Bump2:  :Bump2:  :Bump2:

----------


## demmy

Yg ini salah bid om.....maap

----------


## demmy

> #bid 5=2600


Yg ini salah bid... maaap

----------


## demmy

> waaaaaaaaaa


Boleh yah koko pupu?

----------


## david_pupu

> Boleh yah koko pupu?


bolehhhh  :Bounce:  :Bounce:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Auto BId nya sedang ngambek ya... Kok rekapan Bid Om demmy Gak masuk?

----------


## ogis

#bid 14=2700

----------


## ogis

#bid 14=2700

----------


## ogis

#bid 14=2700

----------


## DDavin

Om Pupu maap om saya bid no 3 tadi sore 3300..ini auto bidnya lagi ga jalan ya?

----------


## ogis

ga masuk masuk  :Lalala:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Auto BID rekap sedang bermasalah, Admin KC-Bersama ... Mohon di rekap Manual dulu saja

----------


## Slametkurniawan

sebentar om

----------


## hero

#bid 14=2800

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 19=3600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 3,300 	Pupu
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,700 	Saifudin R
14	 2,800 	hero
15	 2,600 	Demmy
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,800 	Vienzha
19	 3,500 	Amank
20	 2,600 	Bayuadhi737
21	 3,000 	david_pupu
22	 3,100 	Pupu
	 52,200

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 18=2800

----------


## Mevius

#bid 3=3400

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 3,300 	Pupu
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,700 	Saifudin R
14	 2,800 	hero
15	 2,600 	Demmy
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,800 	Vienzha
19	 3,600 	Bayuadhi737
20	 2,600 	Bayuadhi737
21	 3,000 	david_pupu
22	 3,100 	Pupu
	 52,300

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 3=3400


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 3,400 	Mevius
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,700 	Saifudin R
14	 2,800 	hero
15	 2,600 	Demmy
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,800 	Vienzha
19	 3,600 	Bayuadhi737
20	 2,600 	Bayuadhi737
21	 3,000 	david_pupu
22	 3,100 	Pupu
	 52,400

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Lelang sampe 21.10

----------


## ogis

#bid 20=2700

----------


## DDavin

#bid 3=3500

----------


## absolion

#bid 3=3600

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 3=4500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 3=3500





> #bid 3=3600


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 3,600 	Absolion
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,700 	Saifudin R
14	 2,800 	hero
15	 2,600 	Demmy
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,800 	Vienzha
19	 3,600 	Bayuadhi737
20	 2,700 	Ogis
21	 3,000 	david_pupu
22	 3,100 	Pupu
	 52,600

----------


## DDavin

#bid 3=4000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 3=4500


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 4,500 	pupu
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,700 	Saifudin R
14	 2,800 	hero
15	 2,600 	Demmy
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,800 	Vienzha
19	 3,600 	Bayuadhi737
20	 2,700 	Ogis
21	 3,000 	david_pupu
22	 3,100 	Pupu
	 53,600

----------


## DDavin

#bid 3=4600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 3=4000


sdh 4500 om

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 3=4600



hmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 3=4600


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 4,600 	Davin
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,700 	Saifudin R
14	 2,800 	hero
15	 2,600 	Demmy
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,800 	Vienzha
19	 3,600 	Bayuadhi737
20	 2,700 	Ogis
21	 3,000 	david_pupu
22	 3,100 	Pupu
	 53,700

----------


## absolion

#bid 22=3200

----------


## 1w4k

#bid 21=3100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Lelang sampai 21.15

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> #bid 3=4600


Hajar Om .....

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 21=3100





> #bid 22=3200



waaaaaaa  waaaaaaaaa  :Target:

----------


## Jonsnow

bid #19=3700

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 22=3200


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 4,600 	Davin
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,700 	Saifudin R
14	 2,800 	hero
15	 2,600 	Demmy
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,800 	Vienzha
19	 3,600 	Bayuadhi737
20	 2,700 	Ogis
21	 3,100 	Iw4k
22	 3,200 	Absolion
	 53,900

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> bid #19=3700


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 4,600 	Davin
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,700 	Saifudin R
14	 2,800 	hero
15	 2,600 	Demmy
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,800 	Vienzha
19	 3,700 	Jonsnow
20	 2,700 	Ogis
21	 3,100 	Iw4k
22	 3,200 	Absolion
	 54,000

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 3=5000
#bid 15=2700
#bid 21=3200
#bid 22=3300

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

#bid 18=2800

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 20=2800

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> #bid 3=5000
> #bid 15=2700
> #bid 21=3200
> #bid 22=3300


Hajaaaaar ..... ini Joki pastiiiiii ......

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 3=5000
> #bid 15=2700
> #bid 21=3200
> #bid 22=3300





> #bid 18=2800


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 5,000 	pupu
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,700 	Saifudin R
14	 2,800 	hero
15	 2,700 	pupu
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,800 	Vienzha
19	 3,700 	Jonsnow
20	 2,700 	Ogis
21	 3,200 	pupu
22	 3,300 	pupu
	 54,700

----------


## DDavin

> hmmmmmmmmmmm


Ampunn om Pupu

----------


## 1w4k

#bid 21=3300

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 20=2800


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 5,000 	pupu
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,700 	Saifudin R
14	 2,800 	hero
15	 2,700 	pupu
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,800 	Vienzha
19	 3,700 	Jonsnow
20	 2,800 	Bayuadhi
21	 3,200 	pupu
22	 3,300 	pupu
	 54,800

----------


## david_pupu

> Hajaaaaar ..... ini Joki pastiiiiii ......



hah masak  :Angel:  :Angel:  :Angel:

----------


## ogis

#bid 18=2900

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 20=2800





> #bid 21=3300


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 5,000 	pupu
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,700 	Saifudin R
14	 2,800 	hero
15	 2,700 	pupu
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,800 	Vienzha
19	 3,700 	Jonsnow
20	 2,800 	Bayuadhi
21	 3,300 	Iw4k
22	 3,300 	pupu
	 54,900

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 18=2900


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 5,000 	pupu
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,700 	Saifudin R
14	 2,800 	hero
15	 2,700 	pupu
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,900 	Ogis
19	 3,700 	Jonsnow
20	 2,800 	Bayuadhi
21	 3,300 	Iw4k
22	 3,300 	pupu
	 55,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Lelang sampai 21.20

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 21=3300


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## absolion

#bid 14=2900

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 19=3800

----------


## Jonsnow

test waktu, test waktu

----------


## Jonsnow

> 


Om beneran joki ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 14=2900





> #bid 19=3800


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 5,000 	pupu
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,700 	Saifudin R
14	 2,900 	Jonsnow
15	 2,700 	pupu
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,900 	Ogis
19	 3,800 	Bayuadhi
20	 2,800 	Bayuadhi
21	 3,300 	Iw4k
22	 3,300 	pupu
	 55,200 	

Lelang sampai 21.25

----------


## hero

#bid 14=3000

----------


## pieth

13 2800 
Permisi om saifudin

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 14=3000


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 5,000 	pupu
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,700 	Saifudin R
14	 3,000 	Hero
15	 2,700 	pupu
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,900 	Ogis
19	 3,800 	Bayuadhi
20	 2,800 	Bayuadhi
21	 3,300 	Iw4k
22	 3,300 	pupu
	 55,300

----------


## david_pupu

> Om beneran joki ?


dulu jaman 3 in 1 iya om hehehehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 13 2800 
> Permisi om saifudin


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 5,000 	pupu
4	 7,000 	Amank
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,800 	Pieth
14	 3,000 	Hero
15	 2,700 	pupu
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,900 	Ogis
19	 3,800 	Bayuadhi
20	 2,800 	Bayuadhi
21	 3,300 	Iw4k
22	 3,300 	pupu
	 55,400 	

Lelang sampai 21.30

----------


## Jonsnow

Om admin, no 14 Rp 2,900,000 harusnya om Absolion, bukan sayah

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 4=7200
#bid 14=3200
#bid 21=3400

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om admin, no 14 Rp 2,900,000 harusnya om Absolion, bukan sayah


sdh 3000 by om Hero om ... tks

----------


## DDavin

#bid 15=2800

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> #bid 4=7200
> #bid 14=3200
> #bid 21=3400


Mantaaaaap .... Sikaaat

----------


## david_pupu

> Om admin, no 14 Rp 2,900,000 harusnya om Absolion, bukan sayah



aman om udh ditimpa lebih :Target:

----------


## hero

#bid 14=3300

----------


## Jonsnow

> #bid 4=7200
> #bid 14=3200
> #bid 21=3400


om david ini sama tidak dengan om dony lesmana ?

----------


## pieth

#bid 13=2800

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 4=7200
> #bid 14=3200
> #bid 21=3400


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500 	melange
2	 2,700 	Greggy
3	 5,000 	pupu
4	 7,200 	pupu for alex
5	 - 	
6	 2,500 	Teguh Halim
7		
8	 2,500 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600 	Mevius
10		
11		
12	 3,000 	Seblu yoyo
13	 2,800 	Pieth
14	 3,200 	pupu for alex
15	 2,700 	pupu
16		
17	 3,000 	mario
18	 2,900 	Ogis
19	 3,800 	Bayuadhi
20	 2,800 	Bayuadhi
21	 3,500 	pupu for alex
22	 3,300 	pupu
	 56,000

----------


## Saifudin R

Ampooonn om pieth 🙏🏻🙏🏻🤣

----------


## pieth

Ud bisa tuh autobid nya

----------


## pieth

> Ampooonn om pieth


Huahuahuahuahua

----------


## david_pupu

> om david ini sama tidak dengan om dony lesmana ?



beda om mudaan saya  :Cool2:

----------


## 1w4k

> om david ini sama tidak dengan om dony lesmana ?



Sangat tidak sama walau model bodi mirip2 hehehhee


#bid 21=3500

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Ud bisa tuh autobid nya


Nah..... Hajaaaar

----------


## Jonsnow

terima kasih om david pupu atas doanya. otobid sdh jalan lagi

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 15=2900

----------


## Jonsnow

Om admin, mau tanya
koi yang tidak laku saat lelang, apakah akan dijual dengan harga OB ?

----------


## Dayzly

#bid 18=3000

----------


## DDavin

#bid 15=3000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om admin, mau tanya
> koi yang tidak laku saat lelang, apakah akan dijual dengan harga OB ?


ya om... akan dijual dengan OB

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 14=3500
#bid 21=3600

misi om iwakkk

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Om admin, mau tanya
> koi yang tidak laku saat lelang, apakah akan dijual dengan harga OB ?


Bid aja Om, KoI yg gak di Bid nanti tetap ikut KC by admin...

----------


## absolion

#bid 20=2900

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 15=2900





> #bid 18=3000


lelang sampai 21.35

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 20=2900


Lelang sampai 21.40

----------


## Jonsnow

> Bid aja Om, KoI yg gak di Bid nanti tetap ikut KC by admin...


ok om, mengerti

----------


## hero

#bid 14=3600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 14=3600


Lelang sampai 21.40

----------


## 1w4k

> #bid 14=3500
> #bid 21=3600
> 
> misi om iwakkk


Hehehhee silahkan om

----------


## vienzha

#bid 18=3100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

REKAP AUTOBID sudah OK... silahkan bid dengan format tersedia

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 15=3000


mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## pieth

> REKAP AUTOBID sudah OK... silahkan bid dengan format tersedia


Luar biasa kerja keras suhu hail MSDL

----------


## DDavin

> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Ampun om David....

----------


## Saifudin R

#bid 13=2900 om pieth ikan nya kita belah dua aja nanti ya haha

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 13=2900 om pieth ikan nya kita belah dua aja nanti ya haha


Lelang sampai 21.45

----------


## pieth

> Ampun om David....


Mau di bikin error rdf nya yah om? Huehuehuehue

----------


## Jonsnow

> REKAP AUTOBID sudah OK... silahkan bid dengan format tersedia


om ada saran yang mana yang bisa grand champion di show ?

----------


## Dayzly

#bid 18=3200

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Luar biasa kerja keras suhu hail MSDL


Bagian mana yg keras Om Pieth

----------


## pieth

> #bid 13=2900 om pieth ikan nya kita belah dua aja nanti ya haha


Haha , saya ekornya aja om biar bs goreng crispy

----------


## pieth

> Bagian mana yg keras Om Pieth


Yg ituuuu capt

----------


## DDavin

> Mau di bikin error rdf nya yah om? Huehuehuehue


Aduh.....jgn donk...

----------


## david_pupu

> Mau di bikin error rdf nya yah om? Huehuehuehue


feeling dah ngk enak ya :Target:

----------


## ogis

#bid 20=3000

----------


## pieth

> om ada saran yang mana yang bisa grand champion di show ?


Nomor 7 , 10 , 11 , 16
Ada chance untuk grand champion om

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> om ada saran yang mana yang bisa grand champion di show ?


Ini ikan kalo di kolam MS Dony Lesmana ... Bakal GC semua... makanya beliau rendah diri, ambil ikan yg tidak di Bid

----------


## Amank

#bid 19=4000

----------


## Jonsnow

> Nomor 7 , 10 , 11 , 16
> Ada chance untuk grand champion om


apa tulangnya cukup besar ya om ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 19=4000


Lelang sampai 21.50

----------


## Jonsnow

7,10,11,16 boleh bid ? kenapa masih kosong ? apakah seperti kursi vvip dalam bioskop, sengaja dikosongkan ?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> apa tulangnya cukup besar ya om ?


Nah... bisa di Bid itu

----------


## vienzha

#bid 18=3500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> 7,10,11,16 boleh bid ? kenapa masih kosong ? apakah seperti kursi vvip dalam bioskop, sengaja dikosongkan ?


kalau mau hajar om Alex hahahhaa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 18=3500


Lelang sampai 21.50

----------


## Dayzly

#bid 14=3700
#bid 22=3400

----------


## Jonsnow

> Ini ikan kalo di kolam MS Dony Lesmana ... Bakal GC semua... makanya beliau rendah diri, ambil ikan yg tidak di Bid


edun, belio sangat rendah diri memberi kesempatan niubi

----------


## DDavin

> feeling dah ngk enak ya


Feeling saya nanti malam prof mau nimpa semua ikan

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 22=3800

----------


## Jonsnow

> Nah... bisa di Bid itu


salam kenal om Bayuadhi, om yang GC di keeping kontes sebelumnya ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> edun, belio sangat rendah diri memberi kesempatan niubi


Lelang sampai 21.50

----------


## david_pupu

> Feeling saya nanti malam prof mau nimpa semua ikan


alhamduliah, jgn keburu ending aja.  tlg di banguin om dr pada nyesel dia

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 20=3100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 20=3100


Lelang sampai 21.55

----------


## demmy

> #bid 15=3000


Ini davin yeo kan yah?

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> salam kenal om Bayuadhi, om yang GC di keeping kontes sebelumnya ?


Wah... saya belum pernah GC Om... jangan sebut sebut ... malu sama MSDL

----------


## Dayzly

#bid 22=3900

----------


## david_pupu

misi ommm

#bid 22=4000

----------


## DDavin

> alhamduliah, jgn keburu ending aja.  tlg di banguin om dr pada nyesel dia


Udah posting sowanya itu om...habis makan hisilk.

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> misi ommm
> 
> #bid 22=4000


Ngeriiiii..... gak di kasih umur panjang

----------


## DDavin

> Ini davin yeo kan yah?


Davin Yeo om..ini om Demmy Tamara?

----------


## keziamicori

#bid 22 = 4100

----------


## Dayzly

#bid 18=3600

----------


## absolion

#bid 6=2600

----------


## david_pupu

> Udah posting sowanya itu om...habis makan hisilk.


jadi ngk ada alasan ketiduran lg ya :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 22 = 4100


lelang sampai 21.55

----------


## keziamicori

#bid 4 = 7200

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 6=2600


lelang sampai 21.55

----------


## hero

#bid 14=3800

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 4 = 7200


sdh 7200 by david pupu

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 22=4200

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 14=3800


lelang sampai pk 22.00

----------


## keziamicori

#bid 14 = 2800

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 22=4200


Lelang sampai pk 22.00

----------


## keziamicori

#bid 14 = 4000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 14 = 2800


no 14 sdh 3.8 jt om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Lelang sampai pk 22

----------


## keziamicori

#bid 4 = 7300

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tesssssss jammmmmm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 4 = 7300


lelang sampai 22.05

----------


## hero

#bid 19=4100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 19=4100


Lelang sampai 22.05

----------


## keziamicori

#bid 22 = 4300

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 22=4400

----------


## Dayzly

#bid 2=2800

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 4=7400

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> #bid 22=4400


Sikaaaaat Om Pupu

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 2=2800





> #bid 4=7400


Lelang sampai 22.05

----------


## demmy

#bid 11=ob

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 11=ob


pake angka om

----------


## keziamicori

#bid 4 = 8000

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 11=ob


pakai angka om

----------


## demmy

#bid 11=2500

----------


## asnanto

Rameeeee.....ya kokoh.....

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 4 = 8000


ampun om keziamicori :Hail:

----------


## david_pupu

> Rameeeee.....ya kokoh.....



gc B kc fun is backkkkk

----------


## pieth

> Rameeeee.....ya kokoh.....


Artinya apaaaaaa nih ommmmmmm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 4 = 8000





> pakai angka om





> #bid 11=2500


lelang sampai 22.10

----------


## demmy

> ampun om keziamicori


Tumben koh, hajar lg lah..

----------


## david_pupu

> Tumben koh, hajar lg lah..



naikin limit ya koh demmy

----------


## asnanto

> Artinya apaaaaaa nih ommmmmmm


Artinya....giggle.....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Artinya apaaaaaa nih ommmmmmm


artinya break shoot kokohhhhhhhh

----------


## asnanto

> ampun om keziamicori


Jangan beri ampun.....

----------


## asnanto

> artinya break shoot kokohhhhhhhh


Awwwww.......nooooo......

----------


## pieth

Mau saya share video break nya??

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tesssssssssss jammmmmmmmmm

----------


## Greggy

#bid 2=2900

----------


## Dony Lesmana

menitttttttttt terakhirrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Greggy

Share jangan kasi Ampun !!!!

----------


## Greggy

> Mau saya share video break nya??


Share Jangan kasi ampun Dolannya Om

----------


## keziamicori

#bid 22 = 4500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 2=2900


BREEEAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK    PECAH MEJAAAA.... lelang sampai 22.15

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 22 = 4500


lelang sampai pukul 22.15

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 22=4800

----------


## Greggy

> menitttttttttt terakhirrrrrrrrrrrrr


close aja lah dr td menit trakhir cibe

----------


## yudhistira

#bid 12=3100

----------


## keziamicori

#bid 22 = 5000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 22=4800


lelang sampai pk 22.15

----------


## pieth

> BREEEAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK    PECAH MEJAAAA.... lelang sampai 22.15


Makanya jangan macam2 , nanti saya share video break angin nya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 22 = 5000


lelang sampai 22.20

----------


## yudhistira

#bid 22=4900

----------


## yudhistira

#bid 22=5100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 22=5100


Lelang sampai 22.20

----------


## jovie

#bid 20=3200

----------


## Greggy

> lelang sampai pk 22.15


closeeeeeee tengggggggggg !!!! Ngulek dl

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 20=3200


salam sungkem subes Jovie.. nuhun komandannn....

Lelang sampai 22.20

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> closeeeeeee tengggggggggg !!!! Ngulek dl


teng teng teng ... ngulek cabeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 19=4200

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 19=4200


Lelang sampai 22.25

----------


## keziamicori

#bid 22 = 5500

----------


## hero

#bid 19=4300

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 22 = 5500


lelang sampai 22.25

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

#bid 18=3700

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 18=3700


Lelang sampai 22.25

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 19=4500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 19=4500


Lelang sampai 22.25

----------


## hero

#bid 19=4600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 19=4600


Lelang sampai 22.30

----------


## Dayzly

#bid 18=3800

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 20=3300

misi ommm

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

#bid 18=4000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 18=3800





> #bid 20=3300
> 
> misi ommm





> #bid 18=4000


Lelang sampai 22.35

----------


## jovie

#bid 20=3400

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 17=3100

----------


## ogis

#bid 6=2700

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 20=3400





> #bid 17=3100


Lelang sampai 22.35

----------


## demmy

> #bid 18=4000


Jgn kasih napas koko.... eh, jgn kasih ngondooooy!! Hajar terus..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tesssssss jammmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## mario

# bid 17=3500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> # bid 17=3500


blm masuk om, tolong diulang

----------


## mario

#bid 17=3500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> # bid 17=3500


jangan dipisah #bid gt ommmmm

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Habis tanda pagar jgn spasi om mario

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 17=3500


lelang sampai 22.40

----------


## mario

> blm masuk om, tolong diulang


Sorry om donny ribet nih ngebid pake hp

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sorry om donny ribet nih ngebid pake hp


hajarrrrrrr ommmmmmmm

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 17=3600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 17=3600


Lelang sampai 22.20

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Lelang sampai 22.20


Salah jam.....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Salah jam.....


22.40 maksudnya om

----------


## mario

#bid 17=3700

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 17=3800

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 17=3700





> #bid 17=3800


Lelang sampai 22.45

----------


## mario

#bid 17=4000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 17=4000


lelang sampai 22.45

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 19=4700

----------


## absolion

#bid 7=2500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 19=4700


Lelang sampai 22.50

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 7=2500


Lelang sampai 22.50

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 20=3500

----------


## hero

#bid 19=4800

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Ngantuk kokoh dony

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 20=3500





> #bid 19=4800


Lelang sampai 22.50

----------


## jovie

#bid 20=3600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ngantuk kokoh dony


ngulek dulu kokohhh biasa 1 ment selesai

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 20=3600


Lelang sampai pk 22.55

----------


## Greggy

> Ngantuk kokoh dony


ga tahan lagi ya ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ga tahan lagi ya ?


cieeeeeeeeeeeeee yg abis ngulekkkkkkkkkk

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Closed blm ini ?

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 19=4900

----------


## hero

#bid 19=5000

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 17=4100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 19=5000





> #bid 17=4100


lelang sampai pk 23.00

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 19=5000


kirain udh bobo om  :Biggrin:

----------


## mario

> #bid 17=4100


Ampuuuun om david...bungkus dah hehehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ampuuuun om david...bungkus dah hehehehe


masih murah ommmmmmmmmmm

----------


## david_pupu

> Ampuuuun om david...bungkus dah hehehehe


thankyou om  :Pray2:  :Pray2:

----------


## hero

> kirain udh bobo om


Udah ngantuk nih.....

----------


## david_pupu

> Udah ngantuk nih.....


ngopi om hehehehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana



----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 17 sdh jalan2 show... lumayan juara 3

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 20=3700

----------


## 1w4k

#bid 21=3700

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 20=3700


Lelang sampai 23.05

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 21=3700


Lelang sampai 23.05

----------


## mario

> masih murah ommmmmmmmmmm


ngalah ama senior ah om don hehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> ngalah ama senior ah om don hehehe





> 


yakinnnnn ??????

----------


## jovie

#bid 20=3800

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 20=3800


Lanjuttttttttttt lelang sampai 23.10

----------


## mario

> yakinnnnn ??????


wkwkwkwk kompoooor.... :Nono:

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 21=3700


lepas deh buat papiiiiiiii

----------


## 1w4k

> lepas deh buat papiiiiiiii


Padahal kepencet lho ......

----------


## david_pupu

> Padahal kepencet lho ......


mencetnya pas :Biggrin:

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 20=3900

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 20=3900


Lelang sampai 23.15

----------


## jovie

#bid 20=4000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 20=4000


lelang sampai 23.15

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 20=4500

----------


## 1w4k

> mencetnya pas


Pas inget dulu juga kena gak sengaja kepencet

 :Peace:

----------


## asnanto

Mantap........masih lanjut

----------


## agus arbana

#bid 2=3000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 2=3000


Lelang sampai 23.20

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tessss jammmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

1 menit lagi.....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tes jammmm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Apakah sdh selesai jamnya ??????

----------


## vienzha

#bid 20=4600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

SELESAIIIII !!!!

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko

Untuk pengambilan ikan dapat langsung ke alam Sutera , dengan menunjukan bukti transfer yg valid ke rekening diatas

Untuk pengiriman ikana harap menghubungi saya di WA 08161871713 , dengan biaya sesuai biaya kirim , biaya handling dan biaya box

PLEASE TAKE A NOTE , SEGALA RESIKO PENGIRIMAN IKAN ADALAH RESIKO PEMENANG LELANG 

TERIMA KASIH , saya mewakili Om Wiguna mengucapkan banyak terima kasih atas apresiasi yang begitu baik terhadap KOHAKU hasil asli dari INDONESIA.

Sampai bertemu dilelangan berikutnya... MERAH PUTIH ADALAH INDONESIA !!!

----------


## david_pupu

Thankyou Om donyyy

----------


## vienzha

No 16 boleh saya ambil?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> No 16 boleh saya ambil?


boleh om... silahkan bid aj dengan OB

----------


## vienzha

#bid 16=2500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 16=2500


nanti di noted aj ya om... tks

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> #bid 16=2500


No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta
	 dalam ribuan 	
1	 2,500,000 	melange
2	 3,000,000 	agus arbana
3	 5,000,000 	david_pupu
4	 8,000,000 	keziamicori
5		
6	 2,700,000 	ogis
7	 2,500,000 	absolion
8	 2,500,000 	Daddy Luluh
9	 2,600,000 	Mevius
10		
11	 2,500,000 	demmy
12	 3,100,000 	yudhistira
13	 2,900,000 	Saifudin R
14	 4,000,000 	keziamicori
15	 3,000,000 	DDavin
16	 2,500,000 	Vienzha / Aswin
17	 4,100,000 	david_pupu
18	 4,000,000 	rama ghaly putranto
19	 5,000,000 	hero
20	 4,500,000 	david_pupu
21	 3,700,000 	1w4k
22	 5,500,000 	keziamicori

	 73,600,000 	

		 14,720,000 
		 1,000,000 
	TOTAL HADIAH 	 15,720,000

----------


## david_pupu

Pagi om  no  17  pindah nama ke om andre bayuadhi ya.  Arigatou

----------


## david_pupu

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
04/04 08:31:14
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 9,500,000.00
Ref 004082929723

No 3 dan 20

----------


## agus arbana

Ikan No. 2 :
Go Mobile
04Apr18 09:08
Ref 04040056762558
Trf Online ke:
4411012837
Bank Central Asia
YUDI HANIPURWOKO 
IDR 3,000,000.00
Adm IDR 0.00
SUKSES

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Pagi om  no  17  pindah nama ke om andre bayuadhi ya.  Arigatou





> m-Transfer :
> BERHASIL
> 04/04 08:31:14
> Ke 4411012837
> YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> Rp. 9,500,000.00
> Ref 004082929723
> 
> No 3 dan 20





> Ikan No. 2 :
> Go Mobile
> 04Apr18 09:08
> Ref 04040056762558
> Trf Online ke:
> 4411012837
> Bank Central Asia
> YUDI HANIPURWOKO 
> IDR 3,000,000.00
> ...


Noted thanks

----------


## demmy

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
04/04 15:24:58
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 2,500,000.00
11-demmy
Ref 004152458387

----------


## Bayuadhi737

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
04/04 17:32:47
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 4,100,000.00
KC 17 BAYUADHI
Ref 004173246675

----------


## yudhistira



----------


## yudhistira

wah fotonya ga keluar, sudah d transfer ya om admin, bukti udh di email aja, tengkyu

----------


## ogis

*TRANSAKSI TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA TELAH SELESAI DIPROSES
*


TANGGAL
:
05/04/2018

JAM
:
08:28:40

NOMOR REFERENSI
:
58694C12-7077-6A47-4EEC-87B765ADD0BB

TUJUAN TRANSFER
:
4411012837

NAMA
:
YUDI HANIPURWOKO

JUMLAH
:
Rp.
2.700.061,00




BERITA
:
kois


:
kc merah putih

JENIS TRANSFER
:
TRANSFER SEKARANG

NOMOR URUT
:
059722

----------


## demmy

> wah fotonya ga keluar, sudah d transfer ya om admin, bukti udh di email aja, tengkyu


Coba di tt lg om....ke sy, biar keluar fotonya

----------


## yudhistira

koko ganteng bisa aja, nanti kalo tetep ga keluar bijimana? hehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> wah fotonya ga keluar, sudah d transfer ya om admin, bukti udh di email aja, tengkyu


WA ke saya om , 08161871713.. sekalian atur pengiriman

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta	STATUS	PENGIRIMAN 

1	 2,500,000 	melange	        PAID	             Diambil Sabtu 7 april
2	 3,000,000 	agus arbana	PAID	              Terkirim
3	 5,000,000 	david_pupu	PAID	              Diambil Sabtu 7 april
4	 8,000,000 	keziamicori	PAID	              Dikirim sabtu 7 April
5	 2,500,000 	Ari Koi Pemula	PAID	              Dikirim Gocar 5 April 
6	 2,700,000 	ogis		
7	 2,500,000 	absolion		
8	 2,500,000 	Daddy Luluh		
9	 2,600,000 	Mevius	        PAID	              Dikirim 5 april
10				                                                   Masuk kolam 
11	 2,500,000 	demmy	         PAID	
12	 3,100,000 	yudhistira		
13	 2,900,000 	Saifudin R	        PAID	             Dikirim Gocar 5 April 
14	 4,000,000 	keziamicori	PAID	
15	 3,000,000 	DDavin          	PAID      	     Terkirim
16	 2,500,000 	Vienzha / Aswin		
17	 4,100,000 	Bayuadhi	       PAID	             Diambil 5 April
18	 4,000,000 	rama ghaly putranto	PAID	     Diambil Sabtu 7 april
19	 5,000,000 	hero		
20	 4,500,000 	david_pupu	PAID         	Diambil Sabtu 7 april
21	 3,700,000 	1w4k		                                kirim sabtu 7 april
22	 5,500,000 	keziamicori	PAID	                Kirim sabtu 7 april

	 76,100,000 			

		 15,220,000 		
		 500,000 		
	TOTAL HADIAH 	 15,720,000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Buat om 
1. Ogis
2. absolion
3. Daddy Luluh
4. Yudhistira
5. Vienzha / aswin
6. Hero 

harap menghubungi saya untuk konfirmasi pembayaran ke rekening kois dan pengiriman ikan 

Terima kasih

----------


## absolion

Om dony saya tidak dapat pm terlalu banyak kayanya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om dony saya tidak dapat pm terlalu banyak kayanya


wa aj om 08161871713

----------


## 1w4k

Om Dony.......

sudah ya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta	STATUS	PENGIRIMAN 
	 dalam ribuan 			
1	 2,500,000 	melange	        PAID	          Diambil Sabtu 7 april
2	 3,000,000 	agus arbana	PAID	          Terkirim
3	 5,000,000 	david_pupu	PAID	          Diambil Sabtu 7 april
4	 8,000,000 	keziamicori	PAID	          Dikirim sabtu 7 April
5	 2,500,000 	Ari Koi Pemula	PAID	          Terkirim
6	 2,700,000 	ogis	                PAID    	   Belum menghubungi
7	 2,500,000 	absolion		                   kirim sabtu 7 april / BANDUNG
8	 2,500,000 	Daddy Luluh		            Diambil Sabtu 7 april
9	 2,600,000 	Mevius	          PAID	Terkirim
10				Masuk kolam 
11	 2,500,000 	demmy	         PAID	kirim sabtu 7 april / BANDUNG
12	 3,100,000 	yudhistira		
13	 2,900,000 	Saifudin R	         PAID	Terkirim
14	 4,000,000 	keziamicori	 PAID	
15	 3,000,000 	DDavin	         PAID	Terkirim
16	 2,500,000 	Vienzha / Aswin		
17	 4,100,000 	Bayuadhi	                PAID	     Terkirim
18	 4,000,000 	rama ghaly putranto	PAID	     Diambil Sabtu 7 april
19	 5,000,000 	hero		
20	 4,500,000 	david_pupu	        PAID       Diambil Sabtu 7 april
21	 3,700,000 	1w4k	                 PAID	kirim sabtu 7 april SIDOARJO
22	 5,500,000 	keziamicori	         PAID	Dikirim sabtu 7 April

	 76,100,000 			

		 15,220,000 		
		 500,000 		
	TOTAL HADIAH 	 15,720,000

----------


## absolion

https://ibb.co/cGLkex

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No	 Jumlah Bid 	Nama Peserta	STATUS	PENGIRIMAN 
	 dalam ribuan 			
1	 2,500,000 	melange	        PAID	   Diambil Sabtu 7 april
2	 3,000,000 	agus arbana	PAID	Terkirim
3	 5,000,000 	david_pupu	PAID	Diambil Sabtu 7 april
4	 8,000,000 	keziamicori	PAID	Dikirim sabtu 7 April
5	 2,500,000 	Ari Koi Pemula	PAID	Terkirim
6	 2,700,000 	ogis	PAID	Belum menghubungi
7	 2,500,000 	absolion	PAID	kirim sabtu 7 april / BANDUNG
8	 2,500,000 	Daddy Luluh	PAID	Diambil Sabtu 7 april
9	 2,600,000 	Mevius	PAID	Terkirim
10				Masuk kolam 
11	 2,500,000 	demmy	PAID	kirim sabtu 7 april / BANDUNG
12	 3,100,000 	yudhistira	PAID	akan dikirim Jumat 6 April
13	 2,900,000 	Saifudin R	PAID	Terkirim
14	 4,000,000 	keziamicori	PAID	kirim sabtu 7 april
15	 3,000,000 	DDavin	PAID	Terkirim
16	 2,500,000 	Vienzha / Aswin	PAID	Diambil Sabtu 7 april
17	 4,100,000 	Bayuadhi	PAID	Terkirim
18	 4,000,000 	rama ghaly putranto	PAID	Diambil Sabtu 7 april
19	 5,000,000 	hero	PAID	Terkirim
20	 4,500,000 	david_pupu	PAID	Diambil Sabtu 7 april
21	 3,700,000 	1w4k	PAID	kirim sabtu 7 april SIDOARJO
22	 5,500,000 	keziamicori	PAID	Dikirim sabtu 7 April

	 76,100,000 			

		 15,220,000 		
		 500,000 		
	TOTAL HADIAH 	 15,720,000 	

ALL PAID tinggal kirim2 dan ambil2

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Perhatian kepada om OGIS harap menghubungi saya buat pengiriman ikan ... Terima kasih

----------


## ogis

> Perhatian kepada om OGIS harap menghubungi saya buat pengiriman ikan ... Terima kasih


sudah om, sory baru baca

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ALL FISH PAID and SENT

Selamat Bertanding .. Sampai bertemu Desember 2018 utk penjurian Update 1

Terima kasih

----------


## absolion

> KABAR GEMBIRA
> 
> KOKUSAI KOI FOOD mensupport event MERAH PUTIH ADALAH INDONESIA !!!
> 
> Setiap peserta pemenang lelang akan mendapatkan 4 KG PAKAN KOKUSAI KOI FOOD HIGHT GROWTH WHEAT GERM !!!  
> 
> Setiap ikan dapat @ 4KG PAKAN KOKUSAI seharga Rp 500.000 !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Selamat sore, mohon maaf kalo yang ini jadikah?
Terima kasih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Selamat sore, mohon maaf kalo yang ini jadikah?
> Terima kasih


yes om Absolion , ini jadi ... saya sedang menunggu pengiriman dari KOKUSAI , kata mereka si kalo ga akhir bulan april , awal mei gt .. Tks

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Utk Para Peserta KC 

KABAR GEMBIRA !!

Pakan Kokusai hari Jumat yang lalu telah sampai di rumah saya 

Harap WA utk pengiriman pakan KOKUSAI atau pengambilan pakan KOKUSAI dirumah saya , please take a note semua biaya pengiriman pakan adalah tanggung jawab pemilik ikan 

Batas waktu utk pengiriman pakan adalah 1 bulan dari pemberitahuan ini..

Terima kasih

----------


## rajakecil

Sudah pada size brp ikannya ? Update donk, penasaran hehe

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Update 
KC ikan No17 Size 51cm

----------


## melange

Wiguna No 1 size 51 cm

----------


## melange

https://youtu.be/HEcfHWjxHq8

----------


## melange



----------


## david_pupu

Kc  no 3 dan 20 ( 47 dan 48 cm )

----------


## david_pupu



----------


## david_pupu



----------


## Dony Lesmana

Bantu Upload 

No 19 atas nama HERO ukuran 53 cm

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Videonya

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Sahabat Koi-s

Terima kasih atas partisipasinya yg telah mengirimkan foto dan Video KC MERAH PUTIH ADALAH INDONESIA

Setelah dijuri oleh Mr Wiguna , Mr Wiwie Santoso , Mr Datta , Mr Agung Pribadi maka ini lah hasilnya

Juri 1 : 

Juara 1 adalah no 17
juara 2 adalah no 1
Juara 3 adalah no 19


Juri 2 

Juara 1 adalah no 17
Juara 2 adalah no 1
Juara 3 adalah no 20

Juri 3 

Juara 1 adalah no 17
Juara 2 adalah no 1
Juara 3 adalah no 19

Juri 4 

Juara 1 adalah no 17
juara 2 adalah no 20
juara 3 adalah no 19

Maka dengan ini rekapan adalah demikian :

no 17 = 3 + 3 + 3 + 3 = 12 --> GC
no 1   = 2 + 2 + 2 + 0 = 6 --> RGC 
no 20 = 0 + 1 + 0 + 2 = 3
no 19 = 1 + 0 + 1 + 1 = 3 

Maka SELAMAT PEMENANGNYA adalah GC no 17 dan RGC no  1
Uang hadiah akan ditransfer oleh bagian administrasi KOIS 

Thx and Regards - Dony Lesmana

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Dear admin,

Untuk Hadiah apakah akan di berikan / tranfer pada saat ini atau setelah final penjurian di KOI show bulan Mei 2019?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Dear admin,
> 
> Untuk Hadiah apakah akan di berikan / tranfer pada saat ini atau setelah final penjurian di KOI show bulan Mei 2019?


Seharusnya langsung om.. karena semua uang hadiah sdh di rekening kois 

Tks

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Seharusnya langsung om.. karena semua uang hadiah sdh di rekening kois 
> 
> Tks


Thank You Om Don ... jadi saya hubungin Om Leopold ya ...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Siap Om Bayu, saya aturkan.




> Thank You Om Don ... jadi saya hubungin Om Leopold ya ...

----------


## Elecson

Congrats Om Bayu. Memang top keeper.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

RGC kali ini adalah om David Pupu....
Selamat juga, Om

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Just Reminder ... Semua ikan KC MP WIGUNA harus dibawa ke 12th KOI -S festival di semarang pada tanggal 3-5 mei 2019... penjurian akan dilakukan oleh 3 Juri Kois Festival yg bertugas... Terima Kasih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Dear Sahabat Koi -s 

pada acara 12th KOI-S Festival 2019 , hanya ada 1 ekor ikan yg hadir yaitu ikan no 19 atas nama HERO 

maka dengan ini GC pada KC WIGUNA kali ini adalah ikan no 19 atas nama Hero

Hadiah 8 % dari 14.720.000 = 1.177.600 harap ditransfer ke BCA : 0883965555, Buchari Nugroho
Hadiah RGC 5 % dan Hadiah Hiburan 2 % , akan kita kembalikan ke breeder Wiguna Tjandra sebesar 7 % x 14.720.000 = 1.030.400 ke 146 136 9818 bca atas nama wiguna tjandra

Terima kasih atas partisipasi kawan2 semua

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Dear Sahabat Koi -s 
> 
> pada acara 12th KOI-S Festival 2019 , hanya ada 1 ekor ikan yg hadir yaitu ikan no 19 atas nama HERO 
> 
> maka dengan ini GC pada KC WIGUNA kali ini adalah ikan no 19 atas nama Hero
> 
> Hadiah 8 % dari 14.720.000 = 1.177.600 harap ditransfer ke BCA : 0883965555, Buchari Nugroho
> Hadiah RGC 5 % dan Hadiah Hiburan 2 % , akan kita kembalikan ke breeder Wiguna Tjandra sebesar 7 % x 14.720.000 = 1.030.400 ke 146 136 9818 bca atas nama wiguna tjandra
> 
> Terima kasih atas partisipasi kawan2 semua



Maaf terjadi kesalahan perhitungan diatas

Dear Sahabat Koi -s 

pada acara 12th KOI-S Festival 2019 , hanya ada 1 ekor ikan yg hadir yaitu ikan no 19 atas nama HERO 

maka dengan ini GC pada KC WIGUNA kali ini adalah ikan no 19 atas nama Hero

Hadiah 8 % / 20 % dari 15.720.000 = 6.288.000 harap ditransfer ke BCA : 0883965555, Buchari Nugroho
Hadiah RGC 5 % dan Hadiah Hiburan 2 % , akan kita kembalikan ke breeder Wiguna Tjandra sebesar 7 %/20 % x 15.720.000 = 5.502.000 ke 146 136 9818 bca atas nama wiguna tjandra

Terima kasih atas partisipasi kawan2 semua

----------


## hero

Om DL, hadiah juara KC merah putih wiguna blm di tt ya...?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om DL, hadiah juara KC merah putih wiguna blm di tt ya...?


Hai om Hero, semua hadiah dan pembayaran dari awal telah melalui rekening KOI-S , yang memegang rekening KOIS adalah Om LEOPOLD 

Mohon bantuan KOI-S segera mentransfer seperti yang telah menjadi aturan main di KC ini supaya saya sebagai penyelenggara bisa menyelesaikan THREAD ini dgn baik

pada acara 12th KOI-S Festival 2019 , hanya ada 1 ekor ikan yg hadir yaitu ikan no 19 atas nama HERO 

maka dengan ini GC pada KC WIGUNA kali ini adalah ikan no 19 atas nama Hero

Hadiah 8 % / 20 % dari 15.720.000 = 6.288.000 harap ditransfer ke BCA : 0883965555, Buchari Nugroho
Hadiah RGC 5 % dan Hadiah Hiburan 2 % , akan kita kembalikan ke breeder Wiguna Tjandra sebesar 7 %/20 % x 15.720.000 = 5.502.000 ke 146 136 9818 bca atas nama wiguna tjandra

Terima kasih

Dony Lesmana

----------


## hero

Hadiah KC merah putih wiguna sdh saya terima om DL, juara tanpa lawan.....he..he...he...ditunggu KC berikutnya....

----------

